# Kleines Kinderfahrrad (16 Zoll) mit/ohne Gangschaltung



## Alltagsradlerin (26. Juni 2020)

Ich suche für meine Tochter (in einem Monat 4 Jahre) ein leichtes Kinderrad.
Sie fährt schon sehr  gut auf einen herkömmlichen 12 Zoll Rad. Leider hat sie kurze Beine und bei einer Körpergröße von 103 cm eine eine Innenbeinlänge von 38 cm.

Mein Favorit ist im Moment das Woom 3. Beim Woom 2 habe ich das Gefühl, dass es wirklich zu schnell zu klein sein wird und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sie mit dem 16-Zoll-Rad etwas schneller ist.

Wir haben die Kleine bei Bekannten auf ein Woom 3 gesetzt. Da kommt sie nur mit einem Fuß auf dem Boden, kann aber mit dem Fahrrad selbstständig anfahren und das restliche Fahren hat sehr gut geklappt. Sie war sehr schnell. Bremsen hat seltsamerweise mit dem Woom nicht geklappt. Lag das möglicherweise an der Einstellung der Bremse (das Woom ist schon ein paar Jahre im Betrieb)? Die Bremse zieht erst ziemlich am Ende. Bei ihrem 12-Zoll-Rad kann sie die Handbremse bedienen.

Mein Mann würde ein Rad mit Gangschaltung bevorzugen. Leider habe ich in der Größenordnung kein Rad mit Gangschaltung gefunden. Lohnt sich denn eine Gangschaltung in dem Alter? Gibt es passende Räder für die Größe mit Gangschaltung?

Meine größeren Kinder (6 und 8 Jahre) hatten beide erst mit ca. 6 Jahren ein 18-Zoll Rad mit Gangschaltung (beide auch kurzbeinig und der 8-Jährige ist gerade erst auf das 20-Zoll umgestiegen). Wobei wir zwischendurch das Gefühl hatten, dass wir diese schon eher gebraucht hätten. Wir wohnen bergig/hügelig und sind fast immer mit dem Rad unterwegs (Schule, KiTa, Schwimmhalle usw.). 

Selber Basteln würden wir nicht so gerne.


----------



## Ivenl (27. Juni 2020)

Das woom hat wirklich schlechte Bremsen/ bremsgriffe, war davon auch echt überrascht. Das späte ziehen liegt aber sicherlich an Alter/Pflege.
Ich bin selbst kein Fan von woom für Kinder die schon fahren können. Als erstes Rad ist das woom genial, danach würde ich euch zu Early Rider oder kubikes raten. Das kubikes gibt's in 16' auch mit Zweigang Automatik Schaltung (gab's auch mal beim woom). Abgesehen davon kriegt man das woom kaum und bezahlt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zuviel Geld.
Wir haben das Early Rider und das kubikes in 16 hier (Kiel) falls ihr in der Nähe wohnt, könnt ihr das gerne testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alltagsradlerin (27. Juni 2020)

Dann scheint es mit dem Woom und den Bremsgriffen tatsächlich etwas seltsam zu sein. Bisher habe ich immer nur gelesen, dass die Bremsen kinderleicht zu bedienen sind und die Kinder innerhalb von 10 Minuten die Bremse bedienen können. 

Ich werde mir jedoch mal KuBike anschauen. Vielleicht wäre das eher etwas für die Kleine. Jedoch gefällt mir beim Woom die aufrechtere Sitzposition durch den Lenker etwas besser. 

Leider wohnen wir in der Euregio, da wäre Kiel etwas zu weit weg. 

Ich habe jetzt noch einen Händler in der Nähe gefunden, der die Woom-Räder Mitte Juli bekommt. Dh. da könnten wir vor Ort nochmal testen. Leider hat der Händler keine KuBike. 

Das mit dem Wiederverkaufswert sehe ich sogar positiv. Wir kaufen das Rad jetzt neu und verkaufen es dann in zwei Jahren wieder zu einem sehr hohen Preis.


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Juni 2020)

Ich werf mal ein Early Ryder 16" ins Rennen. Die gibts massig bei Kleinanzeigen ;-)
Meine Tochter ist 110cm lang, Innenbeinlänge 46cm und der Sattel ist schon ein paar Centimeter ausgezogen und könnte auch nochmal 1-2 cm weiter raus für lange touren. Ich kann gerne mal die minimum Beinlänge messen ....
Ich find die Bremshebel bei Woom auch komisch, funktionieren aber. Die sind halt ( finde ich ) für alle Finger konzipiert, Unser Sohn brauchte immer nur 2 Finder, da kann ich mir vorstellen das die Wood Hebel stören ;-)


----------



## Psytra (28. Juni 2020)

Meine Tochter hatte bei ihrem 16zoll auch keine Schaltung - und es hat mich schon genervt. Sie wollte es selbst schaffen und war bei jedem Hügel frustriert.. (bei uns gibt's auch keine Tour ohne Anstieg) 
Leider konnte ich damals und jetzt auf die Schnelle auch kein passendes Rad mit Schaltung finden. Naja..außer vielleicht Vpace max20 ab 105cm. 999€
Mit der kurzen Innenbeinlänge wird das aber wohl auch nix ?


----------



## Bastian_77 (28. Juni 2020)

Für die Anstiege nutzen wir seit ein paar Wochen das Trax Abschleppseil ...


----------



## Alltagsradlerin (30. Juni 2020)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Für die Anstiege nutzen wir seit ein paar Wochen das Trax Abschleppseil ...


 Vielleicht sollten wir uns auch so etwas zulegen. Das könnte man ja auch für die beiden Größeren benutzen. 

Beim Kontrollieren der Schrittlänge ist mir noch etwas seltsames aufgefallen. Der Woom 3 (16 Zoll) geht offiziell ab 42 cm. Das könnte stimmen, da sie nicht mit beiden Beinen auf den Boden kommt. 
Das Puky mit 12-Zoll, welches sie gerade fährt, fängt auch bei 42 cm an. Sie hat aber definitiv keine 42 cm Schrittlänge.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass KuBike eine Automatix-Schaltung beim 16-Zoll-Rad anbietet. Lohnt sich das? Ist dass sinnvoll.

Leider gibt es bei uns in der Gegend keine EarlyRider oder IslaBikes gebraucht. Woom-Räder kosten meist gebraucht genausoviel, wie neu und sind trotzdem sehr schnell weg. KuBikes gibt es seltener. Gehen aber auch schnell weg.


----------

